
Memcached-fueled 1.3 Tbps Attacks - job
https://blogs.akamai.com/2018/03/memcached-fueled-13-tbps-attacks.html
======
xtreak29
GitHub HN discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16492832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16492832)

